# what is the super saloon ?



## Thanh Duong (Jun 8, 2003)

In many cars from the different manufactures, I see the symbol "super saloon", I don't know what it means. Anyone can explain me ? If can, pls send email to [email protected]
Tks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's a model of Nissan Sunny.I think it's a trim level, but not sure since they were never so-labeled in my country.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Super Saloon is an Asian Class Designation (don't know official term, but it applies across the board) for four door 1.6 liter compact cars (econoboxes to you yanks)... cars in this category are Nissan Sentra 1.6, the Toyotal Corolla 1.6, Mitsubishi Lancer 1.6, and the Honda Civic 1.6 Sedan...

i'm not sure if this is official!!! but those cars ARE USUALLY CATEGORIZED in the Super Saloon Class... meaning they are full-sized (by Asian standards) cars with premium-sized (by Asian standards) 1.6 liter engines.

The Sentra Super Saloon is from around 1991-1995, based on the B13 chassis, with the GA16DE. Hope this helps.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The Sunny Super Saloon had more options, like sunroof, power locks and windows etc. compared to the lesser Sunny trims. There was no other difference. Also, all Sunnys (upto 1999, the year I left to the USA for good) had the GA16DE in them. This was in accordance to the Sunnys offered for sale in the Middle East, so what you have in your Sunny may vary by your region.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I have only seen the emblem on the back of a few US 200sx's and the grill in a few B13's


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The Super Saloon edition was only on the B13 Sentra/Sunny, but the class name stuck. We still have a Super Saloon racing series here, but it's not all Sentras.


----------

